# Interesting about ice water



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Found this interesting.
Any thoughts?

NO ICE WATER FOR DOGS…PLEASE READ ASAP | Wendt Worth Corgi's Weblog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Says it has been debunked. Something too about a facebook page saying all is a myth. Interesting though:

Ice Water, Bloat, and Internet Urban Mythology (When E-mail Memes Drive You Mad) | petMD


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

when i still had two dogs, the female would go over to her water dish and even if it was full, if it had been sitting for awhile, she would give me that "waiter, some ice please!" look. she would drink only after i placed a bowl of cold, ice-filled water in front of her. the male is less choosy, but he likes fresh cold water with ice in it, too.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I've always given my dogs popsicles I make them out of something like blueberry yogurt and they lick them out on the grass in summer. I don't think they're that much different from us and we drink ice water. But I guess there's not much point in doing it. It could give them a tummy ache. Bloat...that's a stretch it sounds like.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

My dog Chloe's favorite treat is a peanut butter ice cube. (ice cube with tsp peanut butter frozen in it.) When I take ice out of the freezer for me, she comes running for her cube! Sometimes theo will eat one, sometimes not, and Chloe steals his if he doesn't eat it quickly. No bloat. The also both prefer ice/very cold water to room temp. Thank goodness there's no ice in the toilet bowl or Chloe would never drink out of her water dish. Ha!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

mmmm...hope its wrong. Dex likes cool water. Wasn't there a rumor going around a year ago about how if we drank ice water it could cause a heart attack because of our food not digesting properly. It was debunked, thank goodness. I love ice water.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My dogs LOVE ice! I give them some as treats and after exercise once they've been back indoors in the ac (68-72F) for a bit

No problems  

Hope it's not true 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

The trainer at the ZoomRoom recommends ice on hot days so the dogs can cool off slowly and avoid taking in large amounts of water and possibly bloating.

Rick


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

PoodlePaws said:


> Found this interesting.
> Any thoughts?
> 
> NO ICE WATER FOR DOGS…PLEASE READ ASAP | Wendt Worth Corgi's Weblog
> ...


URBAN LEGEND - untrue


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

GeriDe said:


> URBAN LEGEND - untrue



Gotta back it up...

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/icewater.asp


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

